# Tuna/ Dolphin 6/3/16



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Once again, thanks to Hiltson's we headed out to the blue water yesterday and it paid off! We ended up with 13 dolphin, Biggest was 30# and our first yellowfin at 50#! Both of those fish hit the shotgun which was on a tld 25, also had another fish that we never came close to turning on the tld, she came so close to spooling us straight down that i could see the aluminum under the last few wraps of line, thinking tuna since it was almost the same spot we picked up the other tuna at. Tried to bottom fish the way in but the current was pretty tough so we decided to head to the house. Water was Cobalt at 64 miles with a beautiful rip with weeds and trash in the mix.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Feller with the red shirt of the left looks kinda shady....


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Very nice! Was out last Sunday and had a great trip!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice haul! Tod 25 is pretty low capacity for the shotgun. You managed some nice fish on a little outfit.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trip for sure


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell yes.
Whyme


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Downtime 2 is the shadiest person I know. See you at 6 lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....that's a fine box!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some good eating yall got.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice phin and YFT!!!! good job!


----------

